# Vandy Vape Triple 28 RTA



## zadiac (19/9/17)

What do you fine people think about this? I think it's epic, but a little scared about leaking due to the Kylin fail.































http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/Atomizer/45

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir (19/9/17)

28mm RTA with only 2/4ml liquid capacity eish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Mahir said:


> 28mm RTA with only 2/4ml liquid capacity eish



and 3 coils inside it... that's a dripper

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (19/9/17)

Overhang for days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam (19/9/17)

shabbar said:


> Overhang for days


G Class for the win!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/9/17)

Consumption rate probably rivals my kia piccanto

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> and 3 coils inside it... that's a dripper





shabbar said:


> Overhang for days





Keyaam said:


> G Class for the win!!





Scissorhands said:


> Consumption rate probably rivals my kia piccanto



Yet, it's still epic.


----------



## kev mac (19/9/17)

zadiac said:


> What do you fine people think about this? I think it's epic, but a little scared about leaking due to the Kylin fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks interesting. The Azeroth three coil deck is working for me and the four mil.capacity on this one is fine for me.If the flavor is there I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## AlphaDog (19/9/17)

I saw "vaping with twisted 420's" vid on this RTA. This tank looks, conceptually, great. But i too am very weary of the condensation/leaking. I think reviewers should specifically talk about this annoyance in their reviews. The only bottom airflow atty I own that does not do this is the Reload and I'm thinking it's down to build quality and tolerances...
For example, my ammit dual condensates badly and i worry that eventually it'll seep into my mod...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zebelial (16/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Yet, it's still epic.


I agree that it is epic. One of my work colleagues does currently have this. He is experiencing a bit of leaking with a dual coil build. He hasn't tried a triple coil build yet. The airflow on this RTA is amazing!!! I still want to see it in triple coil mode and see if the extra cotton from the additional coil will help with leaking. 

Anyone tried it yet?


----------

